# Jcb 160nl excavator



## Rocket

My lever lock allows the machine to operate in up and down positions. anyone know what might be wrong? Thanks


----------



## Doc

I had a Kubota mini excavator, but not sure of what all the lever lock should do.
Is this video similar to your lever lock?   Does it help you at all?


----------



## Rocket

Doc said:


> I had a Kubota mini excavator, but not sure of what all the lever lock should do.
> Is this video similar to your lever lock?   Does it help you at all?


Thanks for your reply. No, I may not be calling it by the correct name. I’m talking about the lever between the seat and door that you have to lower for the controls to work. It’s a safety feature. When the lever is raised all controls are supposed to be dead. My controls work lever up or down.


----------



## Doc

Ahhh got ya.    Mine would not move any direction when that lever was up.  Hope someone else here might be able to help with that, I don't have a clue.


----------



## Doc

I guessing your problem is to do with the hydraulics.   I did find a trouble shooting guide that might help you.


----------



## ronald989

I'm having the same issue, it's a 2011 JCB 160NLC problem! It's the lever lock, and it won't stay locked in the locked position, so I've got to keep the brake on all the time to keep the machine in a safe position; this causes the machine to clunk into gear when I'm reversing because the lever lock is holding the lever in the down position, which is causing the machine to try to go into gear. The lever lock is operated by two hydraulic pistons that go up and down to lock the boom in place. To work the lever lock, you will need to use two joysticks. You must find a way to activate the two joysticks simultaneously. That will allow you to activate the lever lock.


----------



## NormaG

Rocket said:


> My lever lock allows the machine to operate in up and down positions. anyone know what might be wrong? Thanks




It may be that the hydraulics are broken. Try operating the excavator in up and down positions with the electro-hydraulic lever. If it works, then your hydraulic cylinder is blown. If it does not work, it's a mechanical fault. I suggest that you take it to a nearby mechanic who has experience with excavators.


----------



## Jessica90

My Volvo excavator is experiencing the same problem. I have to keep the brake on all the time to keep the machine in a safe position. Then I spoke with a friend who works in a used Volvo equipment store. He said that it's the lever lock, and it won't stay locked in the locked position, so that's why I have to keep the break all the time; this causes the machine to clunk into gear when I'm reversing because the lever lock is holding the lever down, causing the engine to try to go into gear. So You'll need joysticks to operate the lever lock. Thank you.


----------

